# This weekend



## kingslug (Dec 10, 2019)

Anyone venturing out this weekend ?


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Anyone venturing out this weekend ?



Skipping until the nattys get a recharge or the snowmaking trails get a good round of resurfacing.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 10, 2019)

nope. not worth it. gonna take care of errands, which mainly are ski related. need to get bindings off old skis and on to new ones, need the rust knocked off of my powder skis, and need to get my girlfriend her seasonal rentals, all in advance of colorado christmas.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 10, 2019)

Mount Snow both Saturday and Sunday.

Some Gore-tex and the Demo Day on Saturday will make the probably "interesting weather" tolerable enough for some hours out on the hill.  Sunday will be skiing under the resurfacing guns and making sure the edges on my carving skis are tuned for where they aren't resurfacing yet


----------



## abc (Dec 10, 2019)

drjeff said:


> Mount Snow both Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> Some Gore-tex and the Demo Day on Saturday will make the probably "interesting weather" tolerable enough for some hours out on the hill.  Sunday will be skiing under the resurfacing guns and making sure the edges on my carving skis are tuned for where they aren't resurfacing yet


What kind of skis will you be demoing in that "interesting" weather? Waterski? 

I have the requisite Gore-tex, and the interest in trying out some carving skis. But I'm not sure what I'll be testing in that snow condition. Sunday maybe a better potential.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 10, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Anyone venturing out this weekend ?



I'll probably do some Christmas shopping, probably hit Costco, maybe the Amish market.


----------



## Pez (Dec 10, 2019)

Too bad about the rain coming in friday... This was opening weekend at Blandford and I would have liked to get a few hours in there.

With the snow-pack and rain I found out the repairs I did around the bulkhead at home weren't enough.  I see a green tarp in my future this weekend.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 10, 2019)

abc said:


> What kind of skis will you be demoing in that "interesting" weather? Waterski?
> 
> I have the requisite Gore-tex, and the interest in trying out some carving skis. But I'm not sure what I'll be testing in that snow condition. Sunday maybe a better potential.



Not sure what I'll be demoing.... Not really in the market for anything to add to my quiver now.  Often means that before I hit the bar in the afternoon for some apres, that I will have made a purchase of some new skis from one of the locals shops after just demoing for fun, rather than demoing with a purpose! Wouldn't be the 1st time that scenario has played out for me!


----------



## Bandit2941 (Dec 10, 2019)

Super bummed after how awesome this past weekend was. Probably going to sit this weekend out. Snow surface while it’s raining is nice but it looks like fairly substantial rain. Maybe Sunday?


----------



## kingslug (Dec 10, 2019)

About the only thing I might try is Hunter Sunday. Even Stowe doesn't show much promise..but this could change.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 10, 2019)

Need to make up for time after getting hit with nearly back to back colds. Totally intended to hit Magic's opening weekend but for my health sake glad I didn't push it.

Have a free Wawa ticket maybe I'll use Thurs or Friday. I don't care if it's frozen surface. I'm kind of digging the hard pack featureless surface lately (in addition to the rest). Going to try to get creative on some semi-local small-hill skiing once this almost-pnemonia situation wears off. I find small hills are often surprisingly good in this kind of weather pattern.

Then next week it looks like at least some snow coming, might do an overnight that Thurs+Fri since my wife will cut me some slack due to visiting her family for 4 days shortly thereafter


----------



## Kleetus (Dec 10, 2019)

Unfortunately have sat out the season thus far due to a lower back injury/sciatica. Looking like I may have started to turn the corner last week as I have been feeling steadily better and better every day with less and less pain. Will likely sit out this weekend given the forecast and giving myself more time to heal, but after that provided my condition continues to improve I'm getting out somewhere. 

Missing out on this last weekend was agonizing, and hope this is the only one I miss rest of the season due to injury.


----------



## Edd (Dec 10, 2019)

Friday at Loon, I think. Can’t say I’m excited about it but turns are better than no turns. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 10, 2019)

If it's raining Saturday, that's it for me for the weekend. Sunday doing husbandly things by going to NYC to see the tree and a show. I have 7 days in already, so I can't complain too much!


----------



## kingslug (Dec 10, 2019)

yup..missing this weekend won't kill me..have 8 days in..3 powdery.


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 10, 2019)

Well at least the rain will cut down on the crowds.  Maybe ski a bit in the morning then head to Brattleboro for $1 day ice skating.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 10, 2019)

Probably not going to bother, to be honest.
Riding/skiing in the rain if it's a drizzle or not much is one thing. But, I'm seeing maybe an inch of rain on Saturday. That sounds miserable. Not like 2 weeks ago where it was a drizzle/mix/mostly rain. That was bearable, but was also under 1/2" of rain I think.

Sunday is going to be a nightmare after the heavy rains and re-freeze overnight.


----------



## 1dog (Dec 10, 2019)

Have faith, or head north - snow predicted all rest of week - at least at 3000'.

It's amazing what lake effect and upslope will do for a weather system. Last weekend it snowed lightly for 3 days straight, there was nothing on radar, yet skied in 6-12" of light and dry in Mad River Valley.

https://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=44.161519021642356&lon=-72.92930603027344#.Xe_tIq2ZO_I


----------



## kingslug (Dec 10, 2019)

Well..it does look promising:   https://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=44.161519021642356&lon=-72.92930603027344#.Xe_7wuhKiUm

I would head to Stowe for that..


----------



## Hawk (Dec 10, 2019)

Yup.  Headed up.  We go up every weekend or days off from opening day to closing day.  Conditions be dammed. There is always something better to do in the Mad River Valley one way or the other.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 10, 2019)

Drink Heady Topper and Sip of Sunshine...hard if not impossible to get here.


----------



## Hawk (Dec 10, 2019)

Roger that.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 10, 2019)

sip isn't a rare beer anymore. they distribute widely and do most of their production in connecticut.


----------



## mister moose (Dec 10, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Drink Heady Topper and Sip of Sunshine...hard if not impossible to get here.


​


KustyTheKlown said:


> sip isn't a rare beer anymore. they distribute widely and do most of their production in connecticut.


Right, Sip should be plentiful in CT.  I've seen stacks of cases for $13 a 4-pack.  I think all of Sip is brewed by 2 Roads, only variants like Double Sip are made in Warren.   Heady is also losing its quality and rareness, the last few times in the store it's well stocked and marked "only" 3 four packs of each Alchemist beer.  (Heady and Focal Banger).  Branch out some when in VT, you'll find some shining stars.

In your area NEBCO and Single Cut does a decent job, but it's not VT.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 10, 2019)

singlecut was better when they were fully based out of astoria. they got a bigger facility upstate and the quality fell off some imo. 

here in bk, i really like folksbier and threes. other half is good but i get a little exhausted with their infinite ipa varieties. 

stopped at suarez near hudson on the way home from skiing after thanksgiving and have some nice bottles cellaring now


----------



## mikec142 (Dec 10, 2019)

I still love me some Heady.  But that said, I really dig what Frost and Upper Pass are doing.  If you're up in the MRV, can't beat finding Hillfarmstead on tap pretty easily.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 10, 2019)

Maybe...I missed last weekends goods and all my shopping is done.

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 10, 2019)

Picking up my son at Norwich U. on Saturday. We may take a few runs at the Bush as he has a pass and I have an addiction.


----------



## MidnightJester (Dec 10, 2019)

I Was originally planning on a Killington Saturday and Sunday riding Ugggggggggggg this is the last weekend to use 2 for 1 I have till April. They went from aprox 95 trails to 45 midday to 80 at closing which is hmmmmm. Now rain and Freezing

Is everything not on-trail and resurfaced going to be mostly ice??? Got frigid weather after this rain for almost 3 days. Not sure what the weekend is bringing weather wise either hoping for a slight shift to colder. for snow.
Thanks


----------



## JimG. (Dec 10, 2019)

Bandit2941 said:


> Super bummed after how awesome this past weekend was. Probably going to sit this weekend out. Snow surface while it’s raining is nice but it looks like fairly substantial rain. Maybe Sunday?



Were you at Belle?


----------



## drjeff (Dec 10, 2019)

mister moose said:


> ​Right, Sip should be plentiful in CT.  I've seen stacks of cases for $13 a 4-pack.  I think all of Sip is brewed by 2 Roads, only variants like Double Sip are made in Warren.   Heady is also losing its quality and rareness, the last few times in the store it's well stocked and marked "only" 3 four packs of each Alchemist beer.  (Heady and Focal Banger).  Branch out some when in VT, you'll find some shining stars.
> 
> In your area NEBCO and Single Cut does a decent job, but it's not VT.


I was at a beer pairing dinner Labor Day weekend at Mount Snow. Lawson's was the brewery featured. The Lawson's rep who was in attendance and telling us all about the beers and the companies history, explicitly said that Sip had never been brewed in VT, only at Two Roads. Now double and triple sip have never not been brewed in VT

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Dec 10, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Well..it does look promising:   https://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=44.161519021642356&lon=-72.92930603027344#.Xe_7wuhKiUm
> 
> I would head to Stowe for that..



Wow you're right.  NOAA being very aggressive.  A further look on my part at the models shows it's not really a "torch" event like this was.  The way the low pressure is tracking it *could* be not a total loss for places west of the Green mountain spine (if it does as depicted on the Canadian and the GFS rather than the Euro).


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 10, 2019)

Hawk said:


> Yup.  Headed up.  We go up every weekend or days off from opening day to closing day.  Conditions be dammed. There is always something better to do in the Mad River Valley one way or the other.



Never know what the weather will be unless you are there.  Need to get my Xmas tree at Kenyon's this weekend.


----------



## Orca (Dec 10, 2019)

Standing down for this coming weekend. The forecast only lies sometimes. I'm betting it's telling a dismal truth.


----------



## x10003q (Dec 10, 2019)

WWF-VT said:


> Never know what the weather will be unless you are there.  Need to get my Xmas tree at Kenyon's this weekend.



I know. If I am in VT it will rain. If I stay home it will snow. I plan to stay home to help you all.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 11, 2019)

Pounding hard at my house in Stamford..too bad all the lifts are closed...at Mt Slug.
Tomorrow could be a Hunter day since I canceled my Utah trip...for work.   
looking at Hunters web cams now..doesn't look like any damage at all. And they got an inch to top it off..
hmmmm
The guns are blowing..
I think if anyone can swing it..tomorrow might be a good day to get in if you bag the weekend..


----------



## Glenn (Dec 11, 2019)

Weather is looking crappy. I'll probably wrench on the snowmobiles in the shed.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 11, 2019)

Normally today I would be flying to Utah..and you all would get a snow storm..unfortunately this did not happen...thus


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 11, 2019)

killington's webcams show that they've appeared to weather the weather with minimal snowpack loss. compare with magic who were decimated, and that nasty photo of stein's someone posted this week. i'm off this week/weekend, but k looks like the best bet.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 11, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> killington's webcams show that they've appeared to weather the weather with minimal snowpack loss. compare with magic who were decimated, and that nasty photo of stein's someone posted this week. i'm off this week/weekend, but k looks like the best bet.



+1 but weather looks nasty.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> killington's webcams show that they've appeared to weather the weather with minimal snowpack loss. compare with magic who were decimated, and that nasty photo of stein's someone posted this week. i'm off this week/weekend, but k looks like the best bet.



Kind of having a weather week where by Sunday in all likelihood, you'll see who put down some real base on their snowmaking terrain and who just put down just enough to get their trail counts up.  Most any natural snow terrain is likely going to be getting a bit of a rest from skier/rider traffic until mother nature gets the snow machine going again....


----------



## kingslug (Dec 11, 2019)

Hunter has a solid base and the guns are on!...I'm going tomorrow ..the weekend is screwed.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 11, 2019)

Hunter looks pretty good...


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 11, 2019)

Mt. Snow was up in the 50's for trail count prior to the rain I believe.
Just checked the Snow Report and they are saying 35 trails are/will be open.

Any other reports on how the rain impacted other places?


----------



## abc (Dec 11, 2019)

But what it looks now is not the point though. Another "storm" is coming Friday!

For the majority of the mountains, they'll get rain. A LOT OF rain for some!

There maybe some upslope snow at the tail end of it, which will be late Sunday. 

But as far as the "weekend" is concern, it's looking like a washout and/or big freeze.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 11, 2019)

abc said:


> But what it looks now is not the point though. Another "storm" is coming Friday!
> 
> For the majority of the mountains, they'll get rain. A LOT OF rain for some!
> 
> ...


Oh I know, I was just curious.
Yeah, I'm seeing all the rain projected for Friday into Saturday.

Looking at the weather, it would need to be a decent amount of upslope snow IMO for it to make conditions any good. It's going to be thawed out and a bunch of rain followed by a quick drop below freezing, which typically means 'skating rink' conditions.


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2019)

mister moose said:


> Right, Sip should be plentiful in CT.  I've seen stacks of cases for $13 a 4-pack.  I think all of Sip is brewed by 2 Roads, only variants like Double Sip are made in Warren.   Heady is also losing its quality and rareness, the last few times in the store it's well stocked and marked "only" 3 four packs of each Alchemist beer.  (Heady and Focal Banger).  Branch out some when in VT, you'll find some shining stars.
> 
> In your area NEBCO and Single Cut does a decent job, but it's not VT.



Yeah, Sip is all over the place and commonly in stock around here now. Heady has lost its appeal to me a bit. It was one of the first NEIPAs, but there are so many other good beers like it now that I don't think it's far and away a top one any more. I like Focal much more. I drive by NEBCO every day. Some good ones there. Like the Supernaught for an easy drinker.


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2019)

Skipping this weekend, but booked a stay in the MRV the following weekend until just before Christmas. Total dice roll, but hell why not.


----------



## abc (Dec 11, 2019)

Greg said:


> Skipping this weekend, but booked a stay in the MRV the following weekend until just before Christmas. Total dice roll, but hell why not.


Same here. Though my lodging for "pre-Christmas" period is refundable up till next Wednesday, by which time we should hopefully have a good idea on the the weather situation of next weekend.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 11, 2019)

Saturday does not look good. Skiing next Friday. Looks good by then!


----------



## mister moose (Dec 11, 2019)

Greg said:


> Heady has lost its appeal to me a bit. It was one of the first NEIPAs, but there are so many other good beers like it now that I don't think it's far and away a top one any more. I like Focal much more.


Back in the Waterbury days, a taste of Heady at the brewery would roll my eyes back.  However now the creaminess, the grapefruit smack, and the overall smooth amazingness is gone.  Due to other similar beers now and a saturation of my taste buds?  Somewhat, maybe.  But other VTIPAs will still peg the meter, and Heady doesn't do that anymore.  And it's really NVTIPA*, with the exception of Foley Bros, all the excellent brewers are north of Warren.

(Might as well talk about beer in a thread about this weekend, nothing else good is going on)

[*With a tip of the hat to Treehouse and Trillium]


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 11, 2019)

hermit thrush makes good beer in brattleboro, but they are basically all sours, no IPAs


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 11, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> hermit thrush makes good beer in brattleboro, but they are basically all sours, no IPAs



While I know people like sours, to me they are gross. Never have the words good beer and sours been on my lips (or finger tips) in the same sentence (until now with a negative).


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 11, 2019)

Greg said:


> Skipping this weekend, but booked a stay in the MRV the following weekend until just before Christmas. Total dice roll, but hell why not.


Weather looks cold with chances of storms. I bet this will work out well for you.

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 11, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> While I know people like sours, to me they are gross. Never have the words good beer and sours been on my lips (or finger tips) in the same sentence (until now with a negative).



ya they're not for everyone, and some of them are straight up vinegar-esque. some are great tho. and then there's all the farmhouse ales and saisons and things that are sour-ish but not full on puckerers, which tend to be some of my favorite beers (ie, lots of hill farmstead and wunderkammer stuff, suarez)


----------



## Dickc (Dec 11, 2019)

Gee, My plans for this weekend are a Friday mid morning trip to MGH in Boston to have my back operated on.  I will be "in residence" at MGH for the weekend.  Might be home just in time for Tuesday's snow which I will not be able to shovel or snow blow.  Gonna have to bug my kids to bail me out on that!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 11, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> While I know people like sours, to me they are gross. Never have the words good beer and sours been on my lips (or finger tips) in the same sentence (until now with a negative).


I like sours personally.
Both of my brothers are more IPA drinkers and hate sours. Oh well.



Dickc said:


> Gee, My plans for this weekend are a Friday mid morning trip to MGH in Boston to have my back operated on.  I will be "in residence" at MGH for the weekend.  Might be home just in time for Tuesday's snow which I will not be able to shovel or snow blow.  Gonna have to bug my kids to bail me out on that!


Get well soon! Hopefully you have an easy recovery.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 11, 2019)

Catamount Friday.  1hr 20m from the house, 4" of new snow today, two solid nights of snowmaking coming up.  If all that doesn't fix this rain, temps supposed to get to well-above freezing so it won't be a skating rink.

I'll be in Vermont this coming week.  Tuesday's storm damn well better deliver!!!!


----------



## kingslug (Dec 12, 2019)

Tried a sour once...aweful..i prefer double ipa's...more bang for the buck
At K i grabbed a can of sip if sunshine. 12.50...wow..but it was tge best beer i had all day...the only one but the best


----------



## kingslug (Dec 13, 2019)

Monday night into tuesday..might be something on the way...


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

as thinking about day tripping to the pokes sunday but hardly seems worth it.

Weekends like this make me appreciate rock climbing.  Never rains in the climbing gym....


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 13, 2019)

never rains at the meadowlands ski plex!


----------



## abc (Dec 13, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Monday night into tuesday..might be something on the way...


That "something" better be wide spread snow! Or the mountain will be in sad shape with the holiday period starting. (I wouldn't be too happy either. But I can go to different places or do something else. Ski hills can't get into a cat and move to where the storm it)



tnt1234 said:


> Never rains in the climbing gym....


No rain in the spinning studio either.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> never rains at the meadowlands ski plex!



lol.

Yeah, well, that's true....


----------



## kingslug (Dec 13, 2019)

No rain in the range...except lead...guess I'll spend some time there blasting holes in paper targets...


----------



## drjeff (Dec 13, 2019)

Looking forward, and fingers crossed, for the "dry slot" from about 10 until 3 the forecast is calling for Mount Snow tomorrow! Soft snow, demo day and hopefully only drizzle for a few runs

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 13, 2019)

I stayed local and skied Crotched today. Not bad on snow making trails, good recovery but the 2 plus feet of natural is gone. Still near a foot in my yard not far away. Hopefully there will be a window with both dry weather and soft snow to ski the next 2 days, and it's looking pretty optimistic.

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Dec 13, 2019)

Loon was not amazing today. South Peak opened with two trails loaded with death cookies top to bottom. 

The main mountain was ok first thing but scraped off by lunch. They have squat for natural snow. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 14, 2019)

I skied Mountain Creek for a couple hours this morning.   It was about 45 degrees and misting the whole time I was there but the snow was soft and fast and made for easy carving.   Hardly anyone there so that's a bonus.  The forecast rain never happened.  I'm glad I went.


Sent from my SM-G970U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Dickc (Dec 16, 2019)

Dickc said:


> Gee, My plans for this weekend are a Friday mid morning trip to MGH in Boston to have my back operated on.  I will be "in residence" at MGH for the weekend.  Might be home just in time for Tuesday's snow which I will not be able to shovel or snow blow.  Gonna have to bug my kids to bail me out on that!



I got discharged from MGH and home in time to watch the Pat's game yesterday.  Not as sore as expected, and according to the docs, the surgery went well.  I sure wish I could get liquid snow at home tomorrow and send all the frozen stuff north!


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 16, 2019)

Dickc said:


> I got discharged from MGH and home in time to watch the Pat's game yesterday.  Not as sore as expected, and according to the docs, the surgery went well.  I sure wish I could get liquid snow at home tomorrow and send all the frozen stuff north!



Good to hear things went well. I'm sure it's still going to be a long time before you are back on snow, but at least you can see progress towards the future! ;-)


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 2, 2020)

wondering where to go this weekend. this storm is flip floppy, but seems to have flopped to a general consensus of stay north saturday to avoid any rain, and head south sunday to shorten the drive and ski ~5 inches of powder (probably a bit on the gloppier side). 

am thinking sugarbush or burke saturday, rutland motel saturday night, and killington or stratton on sunday.

wildcard possibilities at smuggs or mad river saturday (but i think i want to save those freebies for later), or magic sunday if the storm produces big.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 2, 2020)

Sugarbush is in great shape


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 2, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Sugarbush is in great shape



Looks like a refresh coming in Saturday night into Sunday too


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 2, 2020)

yea i think its gonna be sugarbush and k to keep it ikonic. stratton could be a play sunday for an easy drive home, but a powder day will be wya more fun at killington


----------



## kingslug (Jan 2, 2020)

Im suprised you like stratton consi
dering the terrain you ski


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 2, 2020)

i dont like it. its free and its 3:55 minutes from home.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 2, 2020)

Ok


----------



## PaulR (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm trying to get some wind reports for Sunday.
Looks like we might get some good groomer cover, but gusts 25+ I'm reading.
Maybe choose a smaller fixed-grip mountain?


----------



## Hawk (Jan 3, 2020)

Predicting wind this far out is very tricky.  It really depends on which direction it comes from at Sugarbush.  In any case 25 is not so bad.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 3, 2020)

Official decisions made. Mount Ellen > rodeway inn rutland > k


----------



## slatham (Jan 3, 2020)

PaulR said:


> I'm trying to get some wind reports for Sunday.
> Looks like we might get some good groomer cover, but gusts 25+ I'm reading.
> Maybe choose a smaller fixed-grip mountain?



25mph on the summits of VT is down right calm.......


----------



## kingslug (Jan 3, 2020)

Stowe was windy and socked in at the top today..spring skiing...but they closed one of my favorite trails..chin clip which was great yesterday..also the middle of Starr...vail is rearing its ugly head...the locals are noticing...as i am too..


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 3, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Official decisions made. Mount Ellen > rodeway inn rutland > k



I'll likely be at Mt Ellen both days this weekend


----------



## skimagic (Jan 4, 2020)

Quick glance at webcams shows drizz at Stratton-Okemo, but snow down low at Killington .. hopefully enough to push me out the door tomorrow


----------



## JimG. (Jan 4, 2020)

skimagic said:


> Quick glance at webcams shows drizz at Stratton-Okemo, but snow down low at Killington .. hopefully enough to push me out the door tomorrow



I was at K yesterday. I thought it was really good. All of the lower angle trees were open/thin cover but very fun. Poached a run down Throne, that needs more snow as well as anything steeper. Open trails were fun also. Almost spring like. 

Hoping this storm produces the 4-6" they're calling for, I'll be back up Mon Tues.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 4, 2020)

Currently dumping fat flakes here at Mt Ellen


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 4, 2020)

WWF-VT said:


> Currently dumping fat flakes here at Mt Ellen



Just saw your message. Sorry I missed you. Good day at ellen. Started firm as fuck at 8 am. Softened substantially as 4” of snow fell by the time I called it at 3pm. Full gamut of conditions out there - mashed potato bumps, bulletproof hardpack, powder in the woods. 

Hairy drive down 100 to rutland. Seems like less snow down here. K reported 3” but I don’t like the radar and forecast for additional accumulation tonight. Really don’t want to drive back north in the morning.

Any k intel out there from today?


----------



## Razor (Jan 4, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Just saw your message. Sorry I missed you. Good day at ellen. Started firm as fuck at 8 am. Softened substantially as 4” of snow fell by the time I called it at 3pm. Full gamut of conditions out there - mashed potato bumps, bulletproof hardpack, powder in the woods.
> 
> Hairy drive down 100 to rutland. Seems like less snow down here. K reported 3” but I don’t like the radar and forecast for additional accumulation tonight. Really don’t want to drive back north in the morning.
> 
> Any k intel out there from today?




http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=1&sid=9d319154e6aabff9db81ba6d8699a9f2


----------



## kingslug (Jan 4, 2020)

Dumping at Stowe..blew 90 bucks to check out Jay..left after 1 run..stowe got the goods..


----------



## abc (Jan 4, 2020)

kingslug said:


> blew 90 bucks to check out Jay..left after 1 run...


Ouch!


----------



## kingslug (Jan 4, 2020)

My only miscalculation so far..went back to stowe and storm skied all day


----------



## Orca (Jan 4, 2020)

Sugarbush was good today. Snowed all day.


----------



## hub8 (Jan 4, 2020)

Mount Ellen was really sweet today, especially upper mountain.  Lower is a bit sticky and wet.  Wished it were a bit less foggy.

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 5, 2020)

Still snowing on Sunday morning here at Mt Ellen


----------



## 56fish (Jan 5, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Dumping at Stowe..blew 90 bucks to check out Jay..left after 1 run..stowe got the goods..



I have vouchers :beer:  ...  save you enough for a 4pk something decent at Boutins down the road


----------



## kingslug (Jan 5, 2020)

Epic


----------



## kingslug (Jan 5, 2020)

Well that was a character building 1/2 day..the wet snow froze so whatever fell last night and today didnt stick too well..very windy and cold but a good ending to the week..one of my best weeks up here..


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 5, 2020)

kingslug said:


> My only miscalculation so far..went back to stowe and storm skied all day


Yesterday My sons got to Jay around 10 (car issue) and said it dumped all afternoon so sounds like you did lots of driving


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 5, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Epic


looks fun - not


----------



## kingslug (Jan 5, 2020)

About 2 hours round trip..
I figured at least Stowe groomed the hell out of the place which in this case worked out.
Ill be back at Jay another time


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 5, 2020)

K was fun today. A little powder if you knew where to look for it. Wind loaded steeps like top of vertigo and skyehawk had great snow. First run of the day on wildfire under the guns was great. South ridge opening skied great. High elevation woods skied ok. Groomers got icy fast. 

Started early, skied 27k vert, left at 12:45, home at 6:15


----------



## JimG. (Jan 5, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> K was fun today. A little powder if you knew where to look for it. Wind loaded steeps like top of vertigo and skyehawk had great snow. First run of the day on wildfire under the guns was great. South ridge opening skied great. High elevation woods skied ok. Groomers got icy fast.
> 
> Started early, skied 27k vert, left at 12:45, home at 6:15



I'll be back at K tomorrow and Tues. Snow in the forecast 4-6" would be nice.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 6, 2020)

This Saturday looks like r@!n for all in the northeast


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> K was fun today. A little powder if you knew where to look for it. Wind loaded steeps like top of vertigo and skyehawk had great snow. First run of the day on wildfire under the guns was great. South ridge opening skied great. High elevation woods skied ok. Groomers got icy fast.
> 
> Started early, skied 27k vert, left at 12:45, home at 6:15



Not quite the 3-6" that initially were called for, but it was fair. Ridge Run, Powerline were good early. Northstar was okay. Snowdon woods were skiable but scratchy. ROTD was Wildfire bumps under the guns. How long until they mow they all down? Groomers were hard park city after a few hours.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 6, 2020)

This weekend looks variable..hoping the North gets more snow than rain. Sunday looks good.


----------



## mikec142 (Jan 6, 2020)

Made the Thursday night call to head up the the MRV on Friday afternoon.  Stayed in Burlington.  As I drove to Sugarbush on Saturday morning, there was the tiniest bit of mist/drizzle in the valley, but about a third of the way up the access road to Lincoln Peak, it turned to snow and didn't stop all day.  Thick, heavy, wet flakes and a ton of fog, but it was a very good day.  Took the bus over to Mount Ellen around mid-day and was really rewarded.  Cruiser was fantastic and Exterminator was the ROTD for me.  Was solo this weekend as the family was otherwise occupied at home so I grabbed an early bite at Pro Pig and caught the new Star Wars movie (meh).  My jacket was about 15 pounds by the end of the day.  Woke up early on Sunday and headed over to Mad River Glen.  Still snowing hard so the drive over the gap (not sure the name of it, the one that comes down the hill right to MRG) was a bit nerve wracking.  Significantly colder and the wind was blowing.  But what a day...still had a drive of 5.5 hours so called it around 1:30 just as the sun was trying to poke it's head out.  I was bummed to leave, but the positive was that I was certain that the first 1.5 hours of my drive home would be in shitty conditions and it turned out to be wet roads for the first 15-20 minutes, but not snow/ice covered.


----------



## abc (Jan 6, 2020)

Sunday was a pleasant surprise! 

I'm glad I took the chance and stayed up north. Enjoyed the fresh hero snow Sunday morning. (I was xc skiing, but I could see the same condition enjoyable on the mountain too)


----------



## kingslug (Jan 7, 2020)

Looks like a really good week ahead..then the weekend comes .. don't know if its worth driving up to just ski Sunday but its supposed to snow all day.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 7, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Looks like a really good week ahead..then the weekend comes .. don't know if its worth driving up to just ski Sunday but its supposed to snow all day.



Won't necessarily be all snow Sunday...good be a good amount of sleet mixed in. Maybe even some freezing rain Saturday night.

Still not sure what I'm doing...going to keep watching the forecast as they get a better handle on this as we get closer.


----------



## machski (Jan 7, 2020)

Glad this is a work weekend for me, decision made!  [emoji13]

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 7, 2020)

Was planning on the bush for Saturday but not now. Next weekend have to drop a car off in fla to the in laws and drive one back so 2 weekends without skiing.[emoji24]


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Jan 7, 2020)

I've got 20 days in so far so if I miss a few I ...oh fuck it I'll still be bummed. But theres always Hunter for a day trip.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 7, 2020)

MLK weekend is looking ok now. This weekend is out


----------



## kingslug (Jan 7, 2020)

Its funny..every report I've read so far predicts rain..except: Stowe's site....I like their optimism  

JAN11


Saturday
42°F Hi
25°F Low

42°F HI
25°F LOW

0-1in
DAYTIME SNOW


5-9in
OVERNIGHT SNOW



and then theres these guys:  https://www.mountain-forecast.com/peaks/Mount-Mansfield/forecasts/1339
JAN11


----------



## machski (Jan 7, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Its funny..every report I've read so far predicts rain..except: Stowe's site....I like their optimism
> 
> JAN11
> 
> ...


Some have accused Vail of intentionally ruining Snow Reports, so guess they re going for forecasts now too LOL!

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Jan 7, 2020)

But...you never know up there. Most reports are for the town and surrounding area. I'll know by Friday if I want to roll..the dice.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 7, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Its funny..every report I've read so far predicts rain..except: Stowe's site....I like their optimism
> 
> JAN11
> 
> ...


I wonder when they posted it...
As of last night I was seeing forecasts predicting snow on the back-end of the storm Saturday night into Sunday for areas like Wildcat, Stowe, etc. whereas further South (Mt. Snow) was showing more rain, but still some snow on the back-end.
Same forecast site still showing snow on the back-end for Stowe and a few mountains actually.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 7, 2020)

kingslug said:


> But...you never know up there. Most reports are for the town and surrounding area. I'll know by Friday if I want to roll..the dice.



I go with NOAA and they show the altitude of their pin point forecast. well little more than pin point but they do show the altitude so you can see what it is doing on the hill instead of the village.

Stowe looks worse than just rain:

[FONT=&quot]Friday Night​Showers likely, mainly after 1am. Cloudy, with a low around 33. Very windy, with a west wind 31 to 36 mph increasing to 38 to 43 mph after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 55 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Saturday​Rain and snow before 10am, then rain between 10am and 4pm, then snow and sleet, possibly mixed with freezing rain after 4pm. High near 41. Very windy, with a southwest wind 33 to 43 mph becoming northwest 9 to 14 mph. Winds could gust as high as 55 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%.
[/FONT]


----------



## skef (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm committed (as in non-refundable hotel room) to Sunday River.

Definitely looks r@!ny Saturday.  Oh well.

Weather Underground shows a "wintery mix" early Sunday, but maybe that's just at the base?

snow-forecast shows solid good temps:


Fingers crossed.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 7, 2020)

NOAA Mt Mansfield weather: sporty but may be interesting.
[FONT=&quot]Saturday​Rain and snow before 10am, then rain between 10am and 4pm, then snow and sleet, possibly mixed with freezing rain after 4pm. High near 41. Very windy, with a southwest wind 33 to 43 mph becoming northwest 9 to 14 mph. Winds could gust as high as 55 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Saturday Night​Snow and sleet, possibly mixed with freezing rain before 3am, then snow and sleet. Low around 18. Breezy, with a north wind 7 to 12 mph becoming southeast 19 to 24 mph after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 100%.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sunday​Snow and sleet likely. Cloudy, with a high near 24. Blustery, with a north wind 11 to 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%.
[/FONT]


----------



## shwilly (Jan 7, 2020)

Looking like a weekend to take a nice long run Saturday morning, schedule play dates for the kids, and catch up on some volunteer stuff that I uh signed up for but haven't done.

Monday night's forecast calls for steady beer during the national championship game, so it's just as well that I won't be in ski country all weekend.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 7, 2020)

This thread has become


----------



## Hawk (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm not going to ever look at the weather.  I am going to go up and ski.  Whatever the weather.  Then I am going to go down to the bar and have a few drinks with friends and have a smokey treat or two.  That will improve my attitude immensely.  Not going to worry about it at all. ;-)


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 7, 2020)

Noaa is showing NH getting snow on Sunday now where VT is still showing mix. Cannon showing snow starting around 1am on Sunday. Even So NH is showing snow on Sunday, well at Pats peak any way.


----------



## Hawk (Jan 7, 2020)

At 5 days out this is all crap.  Just like last week, the forecast totally changed in that amount of time.  Wait until Friday and make a game time decision if it matters to you guys.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 7, 2020)

Yup..


----------



## abc (Jan 7, 2020)

The weather only change "a little" last weekend. 

When it's borderline, it's everyone's choice to gamble on the optimistic side or the pessimistic side.

I think I made the decision to gamble on the optimistic side on Thursday. It worked out for Sunday. Wished I could stayed Monday as well. 

This coming week? I'm not gambling. I'm staying home because a lot of other factors.


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2020)

Hawk said:


> At 5 days out this is all crap.  Just like last week, the forecast totally changed in that amount of time.  Wait until Friday and make a game time decision if it matters to you guys.



Not easy waiting until the last minute being 4 hours out unless you have property nearby. I rescheduled a stay for early Feb. If some miracle happens, might try to get out to SoVT.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 7, 2020)

Carpe diem.

Work on your carving.

Snowmaking and grooming are a lot better than it used to be.

Learn to accept imperfection.

The season is young.


----------



## mister moose (Jan 7, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> Carpe diem.
> 
> Work on your carving.



I've been working so much on carving this season I can carve deli slices.  It's time for some snow.


----------



## abc (Jan 7, 2020)

I don’t “work” on my recreations!

If I carve, it’s because I enjoy it. But like mister moose, I’d have tons of opportunity to do it. Moguls? Natural trails? Not quite so much. 

It’s time for a change, aka some real snow!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 7, 2020)

mister moose said:


> I've been working so much on carving this season I can carve deli slices.  It's time for some snow.


My MVP this season on far too many days has been the pair of snowmaker recommend gloves.... Joka Polar Extremes (available on Amazon)... Just don't wipe your nose with them as the outer surface has the texture of a running track!! They are totally waterproof, but their dexterity would make opening up a can of some juicy hop adult beverage goodness quite difficult!! [emoji6]

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Jan 8, 2020)

.THURSDAY...Partly sunny. A slight chance of snow showers in themorning. Highs around 15. Northwest winds 30 to 35 mph with gustsup to 45 mph, diminishing to 10 to 25 mph in the afternoon. Windchill values as low as 32 below in the morning. 

OY..Mt Mansfield. Then it will be 40 and raining on the weekend...too weird.

guess I could ski in the rain at Hunter Sunday


----------



## NYDB (Jan 8, 2020)

best bet maybe getting out early sat before the heavy rain starts?  As long as it doesn't freeze hard fri night.  IDK.  lemonade.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 8, 2020)

The other weird thing this weekend is that the building winds on Saturday will be out of the SW which isn't the typical direction that we typically get winds from this time of year, so some lift holds may not be on the lifts that the typical wind direction (NW) causes....

We need a "normal" weather weekend ASAP!!


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 8, 2020)

This weather system is shaping out to be an absolute disaster for ski regions.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 8, 2020)

drjeff said:


> My MVP this season on far too many days has been the pair of snowmaker recommend gloves.... Joka Polar Extremes (available on Amazon)... Just don't wipe your nose with them as the outer surface has the texture of a running track!! They are totally waterproof, but their dexterity would make opening up a can of some juicy hop adult beverage goodness quite difficult!! [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


Haha wtf, says they're made of PVC. Looks like they are full-on abrasive texture - probably nice for guys running the snow equipment.
Are they insulated and warm or what?
Here's the link I found:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KX89N7D/ref=twister_B07KX83Z2N?_encoding=UTF8&th=1


----------



## drjeff (Jan 8, 2020)

Jcb890 said:


> Haha wtf, says they're made of PVC. Looks like they are full-on abrasive texture - probably nice for guys running the snow equipment.
> Are they insulated and warm or what?
> Here's the link I found:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KX89N7D/ref=twister_B07KX83Z2N?_encoding=UTF8&th=1



Those are slightly different than the pair I have which are in the link below

https://www.amazon.com/Joka-Polar-G...6WCGDFPXE2C&psc=1&refRID=8YBJ604M76WCGDFPXE2C

The liner of mine is removable, and they're warm. The outer surface is definitely abrasive! You get some looks from folks on the chair or near you in line while wearing them for sure! :grin:


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 8, 2020)

drjeff said:


> Those are slightly different than the pair I have which are in the link below
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Joka-Polar-G...6WCGDFPXE2C&psc=1&refRID=8YBJ604M76WCGDFPXE2C
> 
> The liner of mine is removable, and they're warm. The outer surface is definitely abrasive! You get some looks from folks on the chair or near you in line while wearing them for sure! :grin:


I saw those first, lol.
They're completely waterproof and warm though?


----------



## kingslug (Jan 8, 2020)

might be better other way around
this is Hunter prediction:  doesn't look like a  hard freeze saturday night. I had a good time in the drizzle last time I was there. I eventually dried off.
AM Showers55[SUP]°[/SUP]26[SUP]°[/SUP]50%WSW 15 mph72% UV INDEXSUNRISESUNSETMOONRISEMOONSET1 of 107:24 am4:46 pm7:02 pm8:59 amRain showers early with some sunshine later in the day. Morning high of 55F with temps falling to near 


----------



## abc (Jan 8, 2020)

This weekend is a lost cause (by me). 

I'm only hoping there's some new snow to refresh the surface for next weekend (MLK)


----------



## kingslug (Jan 8, 2020)

At least now that Hunter is on Epic I can drive up there and if it never stops raining I can...leave. And stop by The Last Chance and have a beer.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 8, 2020)

Snow squalls all over the place today


----------



## drjeff (Jan 8, 2020)

Jcb890 said:


> I saw those first, lol.
> They're completely waterproof and warm though?



The longest I've had mine out in the rain for is a couple of 4 - 4.5hr sessions. Totally dry, and my hands stayed warm even without handwarmers, which is something that my late 40's fingers need to unfortunately use most days now to keep from getting cold, even on a "warm" day....  The joys of the aging process!


----------



## kingslug (Jan 8, 2020)

All waxed up and...fuck it ill find some place to go....


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 8, 2020)

While it's still to early to make weekend ski plans, Southern NH looks like 60 and dry Saturday, and similar Sunday afternoon with maybe some sun. If this forecast  holds, I won't be able to resist some spring turns at Crotched.  Spring skiing in January [emoji106][emoji106][emoji481]

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skimagic (Jan 8, 2020)

kingslug said:


> All waxed up and...fuck it ill find some place to go....



BigRock Maine expecting a foot Sunday.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 8, 2020)

kingslug said:


> All waxed up and...fuck it ill find some place to go....


Tuning was done. Bourbon consumed in my basement tonight too.  Made sure to tune my son's skis for his highschool race tomorrow night at Mount Southington BEFORE the "refill button" on my bourbon glass was pushed [emoji6]

Going through far too much warm wax this season thus far though!! Will admit though that I am really liking the performance of the new TOKO spray paraffin waxes! Put down a base of hot medium or cold wax for base protection... Let it cool for about 30 minutes (read as drink some beer or Bourbon!) Scrape and brush, then a quick overlay with the spray paraffin of proper temp range, let dry for about 30 minutes and brush again... (When the regular family tuning quiver is typically 4-6 pairs, the cooling time becomes more like "work on the rest of the quiver" time...)

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Orca (Jan 8, 2020)

kingslug said:


> All waxed up and...fuck it ill find some place to go....



So shiny and pretty. Glad to see someone else appreciates a well-tuned ski!


----------



## Orca (Jan 8, 2020)

But, monsoon this weekend. Glad my roof works.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 9, 2020)

Sunday Hunter prediction is for early rain then sun...I'll be there.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 9, 2020)

Sat AM and Sunday PM look doable but Meh.. I'm looking for Trees and natural snow at this point in the season and am already pretty committed to MLK weekend.   I'll take the opportunity to do a couple of warm (for jan) bike rides at home instead.   Plus, get some work done so I can chase the snow when it (hopefully) comes.  

I'm too far away for a day trip.    Good luck fellas.  I just hope too much damage doesn't occur.  I'm afraid natural snow trails in SoVT will be back to dirt and rocks by monday.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 9, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Sunday Hunter prediction is for early rain then sun...I'll be there.



by the way, this is what i mean when i say you make questionable decisions. i get that you can ski hunter, and it's close-ish, and it's free. but nothing about it sounds quality or fun at all. 

it almost reminds me of the time tuna insisted the incoming ice storm would be snow and then he wrecked his car. 

to be clear, i wish you no misfortune driving in marginal ski weather. i just think you make weird decisions.


----------



## abc (Jan 9, 2020)

Actually, forecast for Hunter this weekend does look like "skiable" weather. Warm and soft. And the rain doesn't look like a soaker either. 

That said, I'm not going. Reason, as *NY DirtBag* puts it, most of us are "looking for trees and natural snow at this point in the season".  Groomers on a 50 degree rainy day in January? You're right, "nothing about it sounds quality or fun".

Long range forecast for MLK weekend looks better at this point. So I'm saving my gas (and time for chores) for that instead.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 9, 2020)

yeah, if the high end of opensnow's forecast is to be believed, northern vermont will get 10-15" after the wetness, in multiple 1-3" chunks. i don't really doubt it, the lake effect and upslope can produce lots of little events up there. i think burke will be a solid move for snow and for holiday crowd avoidance - lesser known, relatively further away than most places, high speed quad. other thoughts were bolton and smuggs but i think their lift infrastructures are lacking on a holiday weekend. if they do really well, i'll spring for the cost and drive for an a la carte day at jay. hotel in lyndon reserved. free to cancel til 1/17.


----------



## abc (Jan 9, 2020)

I usually xc ski on the Saturday of these holiday weekends. Sunday will still be busy but usually less so than Saturday. So it'll be a game time decision, largely depends on weather/condition. 

Not everybody gets Monday off. So that's when I eye the slopes, provided condition is favorable. If not, I head home. 

This year, I bought a season pass for xc also. Compare to downhill, I found it a lot more rewarding to do a couple hours of xc even when condition are equally marginal.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 9, 2020)

I'll ski both days.  Gong to be in VT regardless.  Got the pass. Got plenty of gore-tex. Still haven't run out of warm weather wax this season. And I will admit that many times over the years, on days with the likely weather we'll be having this weekend, I have ended up staying out far longer and having a much better day than I thought I would. Is it because I'm going into days like we're likely going to have with no/low expectations? Or is it because sometimes it's just fun being out on the hill on soft snow, regardless of what's falling from the sky? Not sure.

It's skiing.  It's far better than not skiing in my book! I'm 100% with Kingslug on this one!


----------



## abc (Jan 9, 2020)

drjeff said:


> It's skiing.  It's far better than not skiing in my book!


It depends on whether you got other "stuff" waiting to get done. 

Over the Christmas/NY holiday, I skied on several of the marginal days. Why? Because I've already earmarked the whole 2 weeks for skiing (and some partying). Nothing useful can get done over that period anyway. Might as well ski, marginal condition or not. 

But back into the grind, there're chores that needs to get done. So it's ski on a marginal day or do chores. (some chores can wait till spring, but others can't).


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 9, 2020)

yes, just a sprinkle at hunter sunday. nothing to see here...


----------



## NYDB (Jan 9, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yes, just a sprinkle at hunter sunday. nothing to see here...
> 
> View attachment 25940



that's 6am.  There is no doubt it will rain hard all night, its just a question of when it stops.  It looks like it moves out quick late morning. Euro says same thing.   Might be ok from 11-4.  

If I was within an hour or 2 drive and had an epic pass I might be tempted


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 9, 2020)

thank you, i've always wondered what time zone the gfs is in. where does it even say?


----------



## cdskier (Jan 9, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> thank you, i've always wondered what time zone the gfs is in. where does it even say?



Right next to the "12" in the upper left. "z" stands for Zulu and is the standard time you'll see in pretty much any model map.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 9, 2020)

got it, thanks. so that is "universal time" as referenced in articles about plane crashes for example? and it seems to be the same as GMT?

i still maintain that skiing hunter on sunday wont be good or fun, tho it will be uncharacteristically uncrowded for a weekend.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 9, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> got it, thanks. so that is "universal time" as referenced in articles about plane crashes for example? and it seems to be the same as GMT?



Yes, Zulu is commonly used in Military and Aviation (and weather) and refers to UTC/GMT time.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 9, 2020)

00z = 7pm, 12z = 7am, 18z = 1pm basically subtract 5 hours is Eastern Standard Time.

Zulu time


----------



## kingslug (Jan 9, 2020)

It's skiing. It's far better than not skiing in my book! I'm 100% with Kingslug on this one!
yup...

"i dont like it. its free and its 3:55 minutes from home".....
sounds like almost the same as me..except I like Hunter. ..and its 2 hours from me


----------



## skiur (Jan 9, 2020)

Skiing in the rain can be ok depending on visibility. The snow is almost always soft. Unfortunately, more times than not the clouds are very low, there is a ton of fog and you have to keep wiping your googles putting it into the skiing by braille category which is no fun in my book.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 9, 2020)

kingslug said:


> It's skiing. It's far better than not skiing in my book! I'm 100% with Kingslug on this one!
> yup...
> 
> "i dont like it. its free and its 3:55 minutes from home".....
> sounds like almost the same as me..except I like Hunter. ..and its 2 hours from me



yea but i dont go to stratton in the middle of or just after a massive rainfall. i go when i can ski their woods. and last week after i posted that i didnt even end up at stratton. i decided to burn a killington day because the skiing was substantially better at k.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm sure Hunter will be empty this weekend.  Does starter even make waterproof jackets?


----------



## tumbler (Jan 9, 2020)

NY DirtBag said:


> I'm sure Hunter will be empty this weekend.  Does starter even make waterproof jackets?



A garbage bag over the Jets coat will work long enough to lead to a fight in the bar


----------



## kingslug (Jan 9, 2020)

I avoid that bar and go to the K club. The foods a bit better in there..


----------



## Bandit2941 (Jan 9, 2020)

Looking like the Catskills might escape the worst of it Saturday.....fingers crossed.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 10, 2020)

Home from four days at Big Sky, so happy to take a break this weekend...having said that....I could ski Sunday if a miracle happens and everything close isn't washed out.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 10, 2020)

SUN















JAN 12Mostly Sunny
Hunter
Guess I'll have a nice crappy day of Spring skiing in the sun


----------



## Pez (Jan 10, 2020)

this is feeling more and more like 2016


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 10, 2020)

newest model run has the rain advancing south later and moving out faster. there's no positive spin to put on this weekend, but at least the damage may be less than originally thought.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 10, 2020)

Pez said:


> this is feeling more and more like 2016



Sure is! Hopefully the upcoming pattern change puts a end to that thinking!


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Jan 10, 2020)

Pez said:


> this is feeling more and more like 2016



At least Ive been able to ski the woods for 2 days this year. I dont think I got into the glades out east until late march that year.....


----------



## abc (Jan 10, 2020)

I don't seem to recall how bad 2016 was. In other words, not too memorable in any negative way. 

And I'm not unhappy about this year so far. Not here in the east anyway. My only issue is I keep waiting for Whistler or Crested Butte to open their expert runs so I can head out there. In fact, I'm glad I've been able to be "on the ice" here while waiting.


----------



## Calex (Jan 10, 2020)

Need help deciding if a day trip to Waterville valley is worth it for tomorrow (weather wise). Two hour drive 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 10, 2020)

honesty is the best policy. kudos to jay.

"Jay Peakers,

We’re just finishing an unbelievably good week with 100% of our terrain open thanks to two feet of natural snow and a bluebird day to cap things off yesterday.

Just in time for things to deteriorate headed into the weekend.

While we aren’t in the business of telling Raised Jay’ers to stay home, the conditions have been so great this week (and we’ve done such a good job of bearing that out in video and images across social), we did not want you arriving this weekend expecting more of the same.

In short, an amalgamation of forecasts show that we should start seeing some light precipitation today in the form of snow (it is now as of 10:30a at 1800’) followed by a changeover to rain by mid-afternoon. Winds will pick up throughout the day as well. We’ll see intermittent rain showers on Saturday with rain picking up later in the day and across the early hours of Saturday evening when temps drop and a changeover to freezing rain and ice happens for a period.

Winds are our main concern at this point, though, and we wanted to get this message out in front of you before you make the decision to drive to visit us. Winds will almost certainly impact operations both Saturday and Sunday, and although we’re expecting cold to settle into the region next week with natural snow and a return to snowmaking (and early looks at MLK weekend are very positive) we want to make sure you have access to the information, weather and data we do.

Every season is unique but, rest assured, the snow we’re famous for will fall and land again. For now, the wind that makes us equally infamous will be here this weekend. Please plan accordingly.

Thanks for your attention and your business.

Steve Wright
President/General Manager"


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 10, 2020)

Might be a good weekend for indoor skiing.  My sister got the kids a 6-pack of tickets so that they can learn to snowboard.  Should be interesting if nothing else.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 10, 2020)

Hitting Greek tomorrow, I expect it to be alot like last Saturday. I'll be dreaming of the two feet I skied yesterday.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Jan 10, 2020)

Clairs open at Hunter..


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 10, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Clairs open at Hunter..



Finally. Latest opening I can ever remember.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 10, 2020)

Pretty much..must be a vail thing?
They did the same thing at stowe..the middle of national didnt open till last week..it had a ton of snow on it..


----------



## thebigo (Jan 10, 2020)

Pez said:


> this is feeling more and more like 2016



I suspect if you find a thread from jan 10 2015, people were bitching about the terrible winter, then the pattern changed and we ten feet of snow in february. - give it another couple weeks.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 11, 2020)

Something maybe brewing for next Saturday night/Sunday. Long ways off but I man can hope - even though I will be driving back from FLA Sunday and can't enjoy it.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 11, 2020)

Rain holding off till tonight...and leaving in the morning..miised today but sunday should be ok


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 11, 2020)

Greek wasn't terrible, warm, no rain, shitty visibility, soft/firm fast snow.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## abc (Jan 11, 2020)

Opensnow is hedging its bet on next week, which is disturbing. 

It’s a holiday weekend. So either I make reservation and deal with “whatever” condition we end up, or will be sleeping in the car!

This is the first year for a long while that I tried to ski in northeast in January. It’s quickly getting expensive (due to having to scramble last minute to book or cancel base on condition), and frustrating (mixed condition) as a result. 

Picking up the Peak mountains “for free” is nice in theory. But “free skiing” can get expensive when lodging cost is high. I’m probably going back to fighting the increased crowd in Ikon next year (the more diverse location and surroundings allows more lodging options, not to mention snow chasing)


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 11, 2020)

Bluebird skies, 60 degrees and soft spring conditions today at Crotched. Nice  half day. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Jan 11, 2020)

Any reports from Cannon or Wildcat today? Did summit lifts at cannon ever open? I was going to head to there but changed my mind early this morning. Instead I went mtn biking this afternoon and it was very muddy. Should have gone skiing!


----------



## gregnye (Jan 11, 2020)

Really great day at Sunday River today! It was also my first time there. Rain didn't start until 3:30 and around 9:00 the trails became soft. Lots of bump runs over snowmaking whales!

Also no lifts on windhold


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 12, 2020)

abc said:


> Opensnow is hedging its bet on next week, which is disturbing.
> 
> It’s a holiday weekend. So either I make reservation and deal with “whatever” condition we end up, or will be sleeping in the car!
> 
> ...



Come on you live in NY and if what everyone says is true you make more than the rest of us so you can afford it.


----------



## abc (Jan 12, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Come on you live in NY and if what everyone says is true you make more than the rest of us so you can afford it.


Hehe, “what everyone says is true”, it cost a lot more to live here too!

So there’s no more left over to “afford” skiing than others


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2020)

My son checking the depth of the new mini pond that popped up overnight along the side of Little Dipper at Mount Snow!! His poles are 120cm for reference!! 

Quite an interesting morning on the hill today!! 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Jan 12, 2020)

Hunter was very good today..better than expected and colder than expected..uncrowded..blue skies..lower K27 had great bumps as well as upper xover..north side was firm and fast..clairs ..did not open. 
But skied till 3 and had a good day..


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 12, 2020)

SkiingInABlueDream said:


> Any reports from Cannon or Wildcat today? Did summit lifts at cannon ever open? I was going to head to there but changed my mind early this morning. Instead I went mtn biking this afternoon and it was very muddy. Should have gone skiing!



Cannon Upper Mountian lifts never ran while I was there, closed on Sunday.
Gonna need a lot of resurfacing to get it back to skiable ! 

Mid mountain was showing some serious damage late afternoon saturday before the rain !


----------



## spiderpig (Jan 13, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Hunter was very good today..better than expected and colder than expected..uncrowded..blue skies..lower K27 had great bumps as well as upper xover..north side was firm and fast..clairs ..did not open.
> But skied till 3 and had a good day..



Darn, I was scared off of going there on Epic due to the wind forecast and the detachables, went to Catamount on Indy instead (30 minutes closer drive) and they opened an hour late because the rain ended later there. Many bare spots, but skiable.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 13, 2020)

A suprisingly good day..I thought the runs that were closed would stay closed..but once they warmed up..lookout and Racers opened which made it a little more interesting


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 13, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Hunter was very good today..better than expected and colder than expected..uncrowded..blue skies..lower K27 had great bumps as well as upper xover..north side was firm and fast..clairs ..did not open.
> But skied till 3 and had a good day..



Could more bad skiing possibly be captured in any single photograph? Wow. Snow looks good though.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 13, 2020)

Lots of kids on upper xover and lower k..the ski school had a field day..was fun to watch..i did end up rescuing a lot of yard sale victims..skis and poles everywhere..


----------



## So Inclined (Jan 13, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Lots of kids on upper xover and lower k..the ski school had a field day..was fun to watch..i did end up rescuing a lot of yard sale victims..skis and poles everywhere..



That would have been race team (?) or more likely just ordinary folks with their kids. You could count the kids in ski school today on one hand and have plenty of fingers left over.


----------



## mfi (Jan 14, 2020)

There was a lot of them, maybe. They were all with the school.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 14, 2020)

models are starting to concur on a nice weds-thurs system and a big one sat-sun.


----------



## machski (Jan 14, 2020)

Just happy for the cold.  Sunday River snowmaking on overdrive right now.  Should be pretty nice no matter natural snowfall, any of that will just make it even nicer.  Should be a good MLK weekend as it looks right now.  Maybe not stellar, but I'll take it!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 14, 2020)

the dot gov. jay peak @ 2100 feet. weds night - thursday:

Wednesday NightSnow, mainly after 10pm. Low around 20. Light and variable wind becoming southeast 5 to 8 mph after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of *3 to 7 inches possible.*
ThursdaySnow. High near 25. Wind chill values as low as -4. Northeast wind 7 to 17 mph becoming northwest in the morning. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of *4 to 8 inches possible.*

no amounts allocated to sat-sun yet.


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 14, 2020)

The NWS forecast is pretty good for Northern Vermont.   It's a probabilistic forecast so you can also find the 90% and 10% forecast to figure out some measure of forecast uncertainty.

This is the median forecast (50% chance higher, 50% chance lower)


----------



## kingslug (Jan 14, 2020)

Sold!!


----------

